# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Ubbo, telepresence robots, AXYN Robotics, Meyreuil, France

## Airicist

Developer - AXYN Robotics

Ubbo Expert - web.ubbo.io/ubbo-expert

Ubbo Maker - web.ubbo.io/ubbo-maker

----------


## Airicist

Presentation of UBBO Maker

Published on Apr 29, 2016

----------

